# 60" Muskie on a senko!



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

No not mine unfortunately....Oh and not at Salt Fork....


http://www.muskyhunter.com/general/bass-anglers-first-musky-inch-giant-2/


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

That's incredible. 

promag


----------



## griffith330 (Apr 3, 2006)

That was a great save him diving down to get it after releasing it!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

griffith330 said:


> That was a great save him diving down to get it after releasing it!!


That part of the story is a little hard for me to believe. 17 feet is pretty deep to dive and also to see a fish on the bottom. I could believe 10-12 feet but who knows. I'd like to see the video. Youtube maybe?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Not trying to stir the pot are ya??


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Diving 17' is a prescription for ruptured ear drums.

Pretty dang hard to do with clothes on too.

However, great story and one heck of a fish! On 8# line and I'm sure no leader.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is an amazing fish. Just amazing! Now, I have to buy some 4" senkos for my musky box.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

One time I caught a 15" crappie....let it go and it went straight to the bottom and layed there....I jumped in and swap down 480' to bring it back to the top to revive it....did mouth to mouth for 10 minutes and fish finally swam away.....i felt good....lol

all jokin aside....GREAT fish and pretty good story! Those unexpected catches are great!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

This fish is basically the same strain that muskie hunters target on the St Lawrence river in the fall. It's massive and I love the story. They said 17' because that is what the depth finder said. I snorkel and dive, 17' is down there but for the cause I think I could do it. Either way I applaud the guys enthusiasm


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thats a whole lot of good eating right there


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> thats a whole lot of good eating right there


Haha we're all glad YOU didn't catch it


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

oh i eat my fill of them of them every year ..have you ever had them ..it's better then eyes ..there best out of the cold water ..


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Amazing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn that thing is huge


----------

